

Can a Videogame Make You Cry? - barry-cotter
http://www.maisonneuve.org/index.php?&page_id=12&article_id=3203

======
v3rt
I don't know if anyone else has played Zone of the Enders: The Fist of Mars,
but I remember getting quite caught up in that game's story. It was as much an
interactive novel as it was a story-drive game, although I was much younger
when I played through it and my opinion of it may be drastically different if
I play it again.

The thing is, though, there are probably non-zero-sum markets both for the
"interactive novel" type game and the story-less twitch shooters. It just
takes a different person or mood to appreciate the genre in question.

